# Swamp Man Gloves



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

This year I made a pair of gloves with a swamp man vibe for my Pumpkin King costume, but despite being happy with the look, I couldn't feel anything with them, so I ultimately didn't wear them. So this year I decided to try and marry form and function. Here is my results with instructions.

Step 1. Get a pair of latex gloves from Dollar Tree or similar source. I got these from a gas station, they were a bit more expensive but a little bit better quality than the dollar tree version. Paint them green. In this case, it was free paint that I got from Ace last April when they were giving away one free pint every weekened. 









Step 2. Pour white glue in random locations along the back of the hand, then cover the glue with shredded moss. I used a combination of Dollar Tree reindeer moss, floral moss and italian moss. I ultimately prefered the reindeer moss, but the floral moss works well too.










Step 3. Once the glue is dry, shake off the excess moss










Step 4. Repeat steps 2-3 on both gloves until you're happy with the final coverage. also add moss to the back of the thumb and front forearm.










Step 5. Strip a Dollar Tree vine of its leaves. They slide right off the stem. Cut the vine up into pieces slightly longer than the gloves and hot glue them in random patterns, perhaps adding a few forks. Paint over the hot glue with a paint that matches the vines. Then hot glue a few of leaves you stripped to some of the vines. For the finished result.


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

Here they are in action, sorry only one glove, gf is at work.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

good idea! I've been mulling over a swamp thing costume for 2013....


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

nimblemonkey said:


> good idea! I've been mulling over a swamp thing costume for 2013....


it was a pic of Swamp Thing from the movie that inspired this version.


----------

